# R33 bumper



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Does anyone have a side profile pic of the importfan r33 front bumper on a B14 with the stock ride height ( or lowered 1.5 in or less) , because i need to make a decision on this bumper.

is it too low with the stock SE-R sides or stillen sides, and does any1 know where and how much i can get this bumper for ?... streetweapon doesnt sell it on their site anymore and importfan doesnt reply to my messages.

TIA


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

personally i like the OMEGA kit from VIS , it has a built in grille and they side skirts that you can get with it (if they dont mess up and give you the extreme side skirts) are nice looking and go well with the GTR rear bumper.

and yes, it sits very low


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

ok lets clarify how "low" this things sits. i have it on my damn car with 2'' lowering springs and se-r side skirts. its not that low. especially with my 17's on. i have never scraped on anything. i would sell you mine but i am trading someone for their stillen lip. heres a sideview pic.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

NismoB14 said:


> * i would sell you mine but i am trading someone for their stillen lip. *


not satisfied with it?


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey all,
I think that the R33 front is the best looking front bumper for our B14s. It's beautiful. I have considered it, but decided against it because it does hang down a couple inches lower than the SE-R sideskirts. Also, from a 3/4 front view, it is wide around the wheel well, and this doesn't match up with the sideskirts either (front of the wheel well is wide, but the 'rear' portion of the wheel well is not that wide).

IMHO, from the side view, the R33 bumper may match better with the Stillen skirts, or some of the other 'lower' sideskirts out there. 

BUT, here's an idea, don't know how hard it is to do tho. I came across a picture of a white 200 with an R33 bumper with the bottom portion of the bumper CUT OFF. It looked like the people who own it (a husband and wife I believe) have the bottom portion of the bumper removable - they probably drive it around without the bottom but reattach it for car shows (they had pics of the car in a show also). It looks damn nice, minimizing the mismatching lines and giving the bumper more ground clearance. It also matched well with the SE-R skirts. If I ever find the link I'll post it up, I came across it a couple weeks ago. Or, try photoshopping it out for farts and giggles. 

I bought my 200SX SE-R a couple months ago with a custom front bumper (part of an aggressive body kit grafted onto the bottom of the bumper, smoothed out and painted). This, of course caused the same kind of mismatched lines I described above. It certainly was one of a kind, but I didn't like the look since the former owner never put new sideskirts. It didn't look that bad in person but it really looked mismatched in pictures.

Of course, it's up to you how you want your car to look, this is just my 2 cents. If you don't agree with it, just ignore it. It's only 2 cents. Good luck man.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
My personal favrite is this bumper. However, due to its fibreglass nature, and the fact that I drive my car all the time, I need somehting that bounces with dings.

Seth


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> My personal favrite is this bumper. However, due to its fibreglass nature, and the fact that I drive my car all the time, I need somehting that bounces with dings.
> 
> Seth *


^^ me to , thats why i need to find one that is durable and one that keeps my car able to go up ramps and lifts ...
... i guess im sticking with the stillen lip


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

personally i dont recommend you to get the GTR/IMPORTFAN R33 kit cuz you will probably have fitment issues.

as for the kit itself it sit really really low


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Werd. Importfan has... issues...

The Drift bumper from them didn't even come close to fitting Sean's car. I'm pretty sure we cracked it in a few places trying to put it on...


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Greg200Se-R ... when you buy the VIS omega kit .. the bottom is removable.... i owned the front and sides and then traded them for CAI , header and true coilovers... but you dont have to cut it off , its held on by screws.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

No sh*t... I should have gotten one then!! Thanks for correcting me. Hope I didn't steer anyone in the wrong direction. Still think that is a SWEEEEEET front bumper!


----------



## snailman (Jul 28, 2008)

would the r33 bumper fit straight onto an altima or bluebird 94 model?


----------

